# Good schooling fish?



## Tannerj (Feb 11, 2012)

So, im starting up a 56 gallon, and im getting harlequin rasboras, and maybe some neons, but i was wondering what other schooling fish would be good for it? i was thinking about boesemani rainbowfish. PLZ help


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

My Tiger barbs school really well and it looks great, they play with each other and chase each other across the tank. I have a 50 gallon and have 7 of them, I should have gotten 10..


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

If you get tigers your compatibility is low.
Maybe some Glowlight rasbora or tetra or the Lemon tetra


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got 9 of the Boesman rainbows in my 75 gallon. They're really beautiful fish so I give a thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

You might want to consider 10-12 Rummy Nose Tetras in a tank that size.

They look great and they do EVERYTHING together......

I have some with my Rasbora's and they are absoultely one of my favorites.

RUMMY NOSE TETRA LINK

*Have fun and be PATIENT!*


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want a tightly schooling fish I would go with a rummynose. Those and cardinal tetra are my favorite tetra although cardinals don't school as tightly.


----------



## Tannerj (Feb 11, 2012)

Im thinking of boesemanis... Im debating on getting neons or not cuz i want angelfish


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Telling us your water parameters would be helpful. Temp, pH, hardness? And fish that are currently in there, and fish that you want to add? So we can ensure compatibility?


----------



## Tannerj (Feb 11, 2012)

Well its not set up yet, it was a saltwater, but im converting back to fresh. And heres the list im thinking of

1. Harlequin Rasboras
2. Corys
3. Clown loaches
4. Rainbow shark
5. Pearl Gourami (1 or 2)
6. Silver Hatchets

And then heres the ones im debating over

1. Angels
2. Neons
3. Boesemanis
4. Electric Blue Rams
5. Pictus Cats

The tank size is 56 gallons


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I applaud you for doing some research before you stock your tank!!! That is really commendable!!! :-D

BUT... I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but... There are some problems here. Some more research is needed. You can click on the shaded species names for more information.

In the fist set up, the Rainbow Shark will become aggressive towards the other bottom dwellers, especially the Corydoras. The Clown Loach will become too big for you tank. And if you have 2 Pearl Gourami, they should be a mated pair. You could do this set up without the Rainbow Shark and Clown Loach, but you should research how the Pearl Gourami and Silver Hatchetfish will get along.

In the second set up, there's a good chance that as soon as the Pictus Catfish and Scalare Angelfish get big enough, they'll eat the Neon Tetra. The Boeseman Rainbowfish and Pictus Catfish will be too active for the sedate Scalare Angelfish. The Scalare Angelfish should be kept in either a breeding pair (which would not work with the other fish), or in a group of 5 or more (which wouldn't give you room for the other fish). The Gernan Blue Ram (electric blue color variation) need temperatures that are too high for the other fish.

If you give us your favorite fish that you'd def like to keep, and your water parameters (pH, hardness, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, tank dimensions, etc), then we can build a tank around them.


----------



## Tannerj (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I can go without the angels and neons, cuz id realy like to get the boesemani and pictus cats. Id also like the rainbow, but if itd mess with the corys, i can take that out too. Would there be any other shark that would work? like red tail? And how would it be to add a ghost knife?


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Red Tailed Shark also gets aggressive, especially to other bottom dwellers like the Pictus Catfish. The Bala Shark is not a good choice, it get huge and will eat smaller fish and must be kept in a group and needs a much larger tank than a 55. 
The Pictus Catfish likes acidic water and lower temps, and the Boeseman Rainbowfish likes basic water and higher temps.
If you click on the shaded names or use the "Tropical Fish Profiles" link at the top of the page in the dark blue navigation bar, you can look at the needs for each fish and compare/contrast fish size, group size, tank size, pH, hardness, temperature, activity level, cautions, and special needs.


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

Agree with Mina - knowing what your pH and hardness are would be really helpful.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, we really need to know the water parameters because in this thread fish have been mentioned that are not compatible just in the water parameter aspect.

Black Ghost Knifefish came up, that is not a good community fish. It attains 20 inches, has an inflexible spine so it needs a tank at least 5 feet in length and 2 feet in width just so it can turn around. Plus it has such specific requirements in other areas. And it is predatory.

There is a lot of info in the profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar actross the top. Please check them out.

Byron.


----------

